# New Drill Press Gloat



## Matt Roberts (Mar 27, 2017)

I am very happy with my latest acquisition; 15" Clausing.  Great price and only 30 miles from home...I couldn't go wrong.  

I'll clean this up and get it set in its new home this weekend.  

(No arc of shame either...). 

Matt


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 27, 2017)

Nice score, looks like a it should serve you well. Mike


----------



## chips&more (Mar 27, 2017)

That will out class any Taiwan-China drill press any day of the week! And have better resale value too. I’m happy for you!


----------



## RandyM (Mar 28, 2017)

Matt,

Some people have all the luck. She's a beauty.


----------

